# Looking for free antivirus/spyware downloads



## mastersk (Jan 18, 2007)

I recently read in my local newspaper that there are free security downloads available. I went to the suggested site at Grisoft AVG, but it only works with windows or linux. I do not have any security programs on my computer and I think it might be wise to do so. Is this something I can get for free, or do I benefit from buying? I'm low on cash and would like to spend my money elsewhere if possible. I don't want to download something random and get corrupted while doing so. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks, Kevin


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

ClamXAV will suffice. Actually, for most users, _nothing_ will suffice. But some of us are more careful than others. I use Virex on my Mac, but that's because I have sensitive files on my computer.

And, for future reference (I'm trying to be informative, not unfriendly), there are myriad other threads dealing with this exact topic on this forum. Use of the forum's search function will provide you with the answers you seek without having to ask a question and wait for an answer.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Kevin - for just one example, look at this thread that is only a few days old now that is quite similar to your query: http://forums.techguy.org/apple-macintosh/552788-new-mac-user.html

Cheers


----------

